# ça m'énerve !



## boulette du 31

Bonjour à tous!

  J'aimerais connaître la _traduction courante, même familière_ de l'expression "*ça m'énerve*" pour parler par exemple d'un ordinateur qui beugue ou de l'attitude de quelqu'un. 
En fait c'est pour l'utiliser dans la vie de tous les jours, donc je n'ai pas de contexte précis!!

  Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse

Moderator note: several threads on this topic have been merged.


----------



## Franglais1969

I am pretty sure if you do a search of the forum, you will find this expression has been discussed quite a lot.

One possible translation is: *It gets on my nerves.*


----------



## boulette du 31

ok je pensais effectivement à quelque chose comme it's getting on my nerves donc merci!


----------



## silverquick

Bonjour, ma première poste !

*"It gets on my nerves*" is fine; here are a few other options:

*It pisses me off.* (familiar and a little rude)
*It chafes my hide.* (familiar but not rude)
*It grates me.

*You can insert "*really*" after *It* to augment the expression, but maybe you knew that already.


----------



## Franglais1969

Welcome to the forum, silverquick.

I imagine *It chafes my hide *is a North American expression, as I have never heard it.

*It grates me* isn't really used in that context here either.

*It pisses me off *in English is vulgar, and is classed as swearing; so I certainly wouldn't suggest you use that phrase.


----------



## guylearningfrench

Franglais1969 said:


> *It pisses me off *in English is vulgar, and is classed as swearing; so I certainly wouldn't suggest you use that phrase.



?? I think that would be putting it a bit strong over here at least. 'It pisses me off' is certainly familiar but I doubt many would consider it as swearing or find it offensive. I think it's a perfectly acceptable translation for 'ça m'´énerve'.


----------



## Franglais1969

Maybe things are different in North America.  For example, Americans all get on their high horse when someone from England says "damn," yet it is a perfectly acceptable word here.

I would imagine the same is true of this phrase.  Piss off, Pissed off etc is considered to be vulgar in the UK.


----------



## silverquick

Thank you, Franglais.  I would certainly agree that *pisses me off* would really offend some people, and shouldn't be used except in very familiar company when you're sure about the other person's attitude.  Because of this, it is not a straight translation of *Ça m'énerve*, but Boulette asked for current familiar expressions so I tried to give a spectrum of familiarity/vulgarity.  Perhaps I should have attached a stronger warning though.

Edit after seeing that last exchange: that is interesting about "damn" in the UK.  I personally (in Canada) would never ever say either in front of my grandparents; I might rarely say "pissed off" in front of my parents, but not "damn", especially not with a lot of feeling behind it.


----------



## Rosomah

it pisses me off is definitely not the right translation for 'Ça m'énerve', but rather for 'Ça me fait chier' or sth like that.


----------



## Kelly B

This is driving me crazy!


----------



## boulette du 31

Merci bien pour toutes ces matières premières et pour vos sages précautions!! 
En effet, je suis actuellement en UK et j'entends beaucoup de jeunes dire "Piss off". Je n'hésiterais donc pas à le ré-employer, dans le contexte approprié bien sûr, histoire de faire "couleur locale" !!

  Thank you so much!


----------



## silverquick

De rien, Boulette.  Rosomah: je viens de remarquer que WR est d'un accord exact avec vous: (voir 'chier', comme je ne peux pas poster le lien).


----------



## david314

I think that I would like to propose: _That's/She's *really bugging me*! _


----------



## SwissPete

_It's driving me nuts._
_It's driving me crazy._
_It's driving me to distraction_ is quite mild.


----------



## jorade

comment dire en anglais " ça m'enerve" ? peut etre "it's unnerve me " ?
help please
merci d'avance


----------



## Micia93

"it gets on my nerves"  ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Par exemple : "It's getting on my nerves"


----------



## jorade

oh maybe , thank you


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Small point but ça is usually better translated by 'that'.  

_That annoys me _or _That gets on my nerves_


----------



## snarkhunter

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Small point but ça is usually better translated by 'that'.
> 
> _That annoys me _or _That gets on my nerves_


Thanks very much for correcting my mistake!


----------



## newg

I have always heard about "it gets on my nerves" ... even when I was in Scotland. But well, it's good to know


----------



## jorade

thank you so much everybody


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

_It gets on my nerves_ is fine to use as well, it depends on context ie;

Speaker 1:  When he leaves the toothpaste open it gets on my nerves.


Speaker 1:  My husband always leaves the toothpaste open.
Speaker 2:  Oh no, that gets on my nerves!


----------



## leyla1900

si c'est du familier on peut dire: "it pisses me off"
sinon "it annoys me" est OK je pense.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

It pisses me off = ça m'immerde.......non?


----------



## taaora

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

Je me demandais quelles sont les "options" pour dire "ça m'énerve" en anglais!... En argo ou qqch d'un peu plus élaboré...

it pisses me off ça marche pas si?!

Merci =)


----------



## sacha2b

"it's getting on my nerves" a la même signification et reste dans le même registre
sinon "être vénère" : to be wound up (Br) ou ticked off (US)


----------



## VanOo

I'm pissed of !
Fuck me !
I'm sick of it
I'm fed up !

I'm curious of more !


----------



## taaora

Merci pour la réponse rapide!!!
je viens de trouver des threads que je n'avais pas vu tout à l'heure...
Mais merci quand même!!!!!


----------

